# Pretty but scary



## dahowlers (Nov 19, 2012)

I was looking at the Shawano County HUmane SOciety petfinder and I came across this cat:
Petfinder Adoptable Cat | Domestic Short Hair | Shawano, WI | Hanna

Her eyes are absolutely gorgeous but at the same time they _terrify_ me!
I've never seen a cat with such amber eyes before.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

oooh! I think she's gorgeous! Yes, the eyes are a rather unusual color, but that makes her more special!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I agree, eerily beautiful. We had two cats with similar eyes come into the shelter this past year. Rosie and Mikey. When I first did the intake on Mikey, I thought his eyes were bloodshot.


----------

